# mysql-5.0.83 Amarok2

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe da irgendwann mal etwas eingerichtet, hat nicht funktioniert, Passwort weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Wie kann ich alles auf Null setzen und neu anfangen?

```
mv /var/lib/mysql  /var/lib/mysql-alt
```

emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-5.0.83

```

```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Oct 11, 2009 11:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## 69719

Folgendes sollte funktionieren.

```

/etc/init.d/mysql stop

mysqld --skip-networking --skip-grant-tables&

mysql

use mysql;

update user set password = password( "123456") where user = "root";

flush privileges;

exit;

killall -w mysqld

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit (hat sich mit der Antwort überschnitten) folgendes ausprobiert

```
flammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/mysql stop

flammenflitzer olaf # mv /var/lib/mysql  /var/lib/mysql-alt

lammenflitzer olaf # emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-5.0.83

Configuring pkg...

 * Creating the mysql database and setting proper

 * permissions on it ...                         

 * Insert a password for the mysql 'root' user   

 * Avoid ["'\_%] characters in the password      

PASSWORT                                        

. * Loading "zoneinfo", this step may require a few seconds ...

 * Stopping the server ...                                     

 * Done                                                        

flammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/mysql start

 * Starting mysql ...                        

 * Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)                                               

[ ok ]                                                                              

flammenflitzer olaf # mysql -p -u root                                                    

Enter password:        PASSWORT                                                                   

Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.                                 

Your MySQL connection id is 1                                                             

Server version: 5.0.83-log Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.83                                      

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the current input statement.

mysql> CREATE DATABASE amarok;

Query OK, 1 row affected (0.00 sec)

mysql> USE amarok;

Database changed

mysql> USE amarok;

Database changed

mysql> GRANT ALL ON amarok .* TO amarok@localhost IDENTIFIED BY

'PASSWORD_CHANGE_ME';

Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.01 sec)

mysql> GRANT ALL ON amarok .* TO amarok@flammenflitzer IDENTIFIED BY

'PASSWORD_CHANGE_ME';

Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.00 sec)

mysql> quit

Bye
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /etc/hosts

27.0.0.1       localhost        

::1             localhost 
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /etc/conf.d/hostname

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

HOSTNAME="flammenflitzer"
```

Jetzt ist mir unklar, was ich nutzen muß

localhost oder flammenflitzer

In Amarok2 habe ich aktiviert "Externe MySQL-Datenbank verwenden

Server: localhost

Benutzername: amarokuser

Passwort PASSWORT (wie oben)

Datenbank: amarodb

Die Zugriffsrechte können mit dem folgendem Kommando eingerichtet werden: GRANT ALL ON amarokdb.* TO 'amarokuser'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'Passwort';

FLUSH PRIVILEGES;

Ich habe hier auch localhost gegen flammenflitzer getauscht.

Nach dem jeweiligen Einlesen der Ordner ist die Datenbank leer. Ich habe gerade gesehen, das ich Datenbank: amarodb in Datenbank: amarok ändern muss.

----------

## franzf

Warum musst du dir das auch so schwer machen? amarok verwendet doch per default mysql-embedded. Da brauchst du keinen mysql-server mitlaufen lassen.

Dass du dein PW nicht mehr weißt, sagt mir dass du selten was mit deiner DB machst. Ebenso dass du keine Probleme damit hast den ganzen db-Ordner zu verschieben.

Oder willst du es einfach nur ausprobieren?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe über die Jahre eine recht grosse Datenmenge angesammelt. Ich habe gelesen, das mysql-server damit besser klarkommt.

----------

